# 3 Ravens Mango Lassi Ipa recipe



## Milk-lizard84 (16/10/17)

Has anyone had a crack at this recipe? It was 3 ravens Gabs beer this year. Brewing it on the weekend.


----------



## Ronwales (19/5/18)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Has anyone had a crack at this recipe? It was 3 ravens Gabs beer this year. Brewing it on the weekend.View attachment 108973


Did u try this? looks delicious


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (19/5/18)

Yeah it turned out great. 
I upped the amount of mango puree though to 2kg. My ferment stalled at 1.028 with the 1318. To get it going again I chucked in some dry enzyme powder and that got it going again. Fun beer to make.


----------



## Ronwales (19/5/18)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Yeah it turned out great.
> I upped the amount of mango puree though to 2kg. My ferment stalled at 1.028 with the 1318. To get it going again I chucked in some dry enzyme powder and that got it going again. Fun beer to make.


I've seen a recipe on you tube looks amazing , just hoping it still taste like beer . Might try it once I get my robobrew . Was it too Sweet?


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (23/5/18)

Nar definitely not too sweet. Fairly balanced really.


----------



## Aclassyguy (26/5/18)

You wouldn't happen to have a picture the rest of the method section would you?


----------



## Ronwales (11/6/18)

Aclassyguy said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a picture the rest of the method section would you?


This recipe looks the goods


----------



## Mister clark (12/6/18)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Has anyone had a crack at this recipe? It was 3 ravens Gabs beer this year. Brewing it on the weekend.View attachment 108973



Hey Milk,
Is it possible to post the method as well?
I tried this about 6 months ago and was blown away by it - would love to give this a go!!!


----------

